# Some rare and interesting waxes on eBay



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Browsing eBay tonight to see if there was any ODK on there and I came across a whole lot of rare or interesting waxes up for auction. Presumably it is a DW member as there are rarities such as ODK Venture, DoDo Creme Egg, Bouncers 36, Bouncers Moonshine, and many others.

I have no association with the seller, in fact I haven't even tried to find out who it is, but thought these waxes may be of interest to DW members. Just search for one of the waxes I mention and then take a look at the seller's other items and you will see the vast collection being unloaded.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I spotted them too, but there was no chance I was going to put a thread up about them!

Looks like we're going to have a bit of a bidding war now


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I had noticed them aswell and was also not going to say anything!


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Sharing is caring! Yes I may have shot myself in the foot but it would be criminal if some of these went for next to nothing. Plus, it's better that some remain within the DW community.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Bevvo said:


> Sharing is caring! Yes I may have shot myself in the foot but it would be criminal if some of these went for next to nothing. Plus, it's better that some remain within the DW community.


Well I was hoping that some went for next to nothing to me :lol: and they would still be in the DW community


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I had a Dodo Juice Cream egg wax I sold a few months ago.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Sicskate said:


> I spotted them too, but there was no chance I was going to put a thread up about them!
> 
> Looks like we're going to have a bit of a bidding war now


This.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

To be fair. Like a few have already said. I had already seen them before this thread got put up. If your looking your looking regardless.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Well that's my plans of stealing them for a good price out the window


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Mine too, was after the venture


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

hahaha we're all on it! i saw the dude put a facebook post up about them been for sale also saw another guy selling all his def waxes about 3 grands worth!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Strange that they are all up at once, I would imagine a better price would be had by drip feeding them a couple at a time.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> Mine too, was after the venture


Me too haha


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Franzpan said:


> Strange that they are all up at once, I would imagine a better price would be had by drip feeding them a couple at a time.


If you've collected that many waxes, they probably mean a lot to you, which means you'd only sell them if you were hitting Hard Times. And if you need the cash, you need the cash, usually right now, best selling price be damned


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Seems that almost everyone spotted them what difference does it make. More exciting now


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Well I chucked my highest bid in for the one I want, but I got outbid 5mins later


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Not I love DW was it lol


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I still have a couple of I love DW (v1 ) and just found this


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Dodo juice group on macebook have some items,....take your binoculars !!!

John Tht.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> hahaha we're all on it! i saw the dude put a facebook post up about them been for sale also saw another guy selling all his def waxes about 3 grands worth!


That is just a figure that the selling pages need, he could have put anything, £123456etc. if you read the advert he wants PMs off people with offers on each pots. :thumb:


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

So who's on what wax lol


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> I still have a couple of I love DW (v1 ) and just found this


I wanted one of those too :argie: :wall:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Whizzer, would you consider selling a I love dw 1?


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

There's one on eBay?


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'd like a I love DW aswell. Im watching a few but guessing it will be a bidding war now!lol


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Now everyone knows about them yes indeed lol


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed that he's listed the same items more than once


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I guessed he has more than one of some of them


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Welshquattro1 said:


> I guessed he has more than one of some of them


It might be my phone


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Mikej857 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that he's listed the same items more than once


Looks like he has more than one of some of these, e.g. he has 2 Bouncer's 36 and they are different numbers.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

He has a few of spellbound and moonshine listed


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I think it's my phone playing up the item numbers are the same for those that have more than one listing it's weird


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I hope to get spellbound but think so are a few others


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Sicskate said:


> Whizzer, would you consider selling a I love dw 1?





Welshquattro1 said:


> I'd like a I love DW aswell. Im watching a few but guessing it will be a bidding war now!lol


I might Ill have a look to see what I have exactly :thumb:


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

There's an obsession wax waxstock 2015 on eBay, someone get it bought! If I didn't have two already I would lol


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

acg1990 said:


> There's an obsession wax waxstock 2015 on eBay, someone get it bought! If I didn't have two already I would lol


I've literally just posted this on the Obsession thread 😅


----------



## Deadbeat111 (May 28, 2015)

Just a general Ebay question if someone knows the answer. I have wondered this earlier also but this wax sale got me thinking again.

So if I buy like for example 5 waxpots from the same seller. Am I forced to pay the shown postage fee from every product or is there a place for a common sense??

I get the international fee so it's not very fun to pay 75£ for 5 small waxpots...Tried to ask the seller but got no answer


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

It's up to the seller. They're not obliged to offer a discount, but then again you're not obliged to buy things from any given vendor. All things being equal, those sellers with the most attractive postage rates will do better.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha, I ended up chucking another cheeky bid in and ended up winning the I love dw


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Bagged the last moonshine for a bargain


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Got a moonshine and spellbound, happy with that.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Some of the waxes are at silly money now/have gone for silly money even taking into account the relative rarity of some of them


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Most definately some were going silly money. Was looking at one going more than a normal version also for sale.

People set prices for themselves and then go way past it whilst bidding.... :lol:

(Luckily I didn't though)


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm only jealous as I don't have the money going spare


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

:lol: :thumb:


A few I wanted escalated quickly, but I'd sold 2 waxes to replace so win win lol


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

£35 for ODK Venture 

Might be time to move some on


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Very pleased to get the TCS Lustre 200ml Pot No.1 for the collection! :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I would happily take a venture from you :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> £35 for ODK Venture
> 
> Might be time to move some on


If you decide to get rid of one :wave:


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Still wondering wether to go higher on the triple twelve, not something I need but then again neither is most of it lol


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

acg1990 said:


> There's an obsession wax waxstock 2015 on eBay, someone get it bought! If I didn't have two already I would lol


That'll be mine then


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> £35 for ODK Venture
> 
> Might be time to move some on


If your offering them out. I would take one off your hands


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

MDC250 said:


> £35 for ODK Venture
> 
> Might be time to move some on


How many do you have?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Typeroz said:


> How many do you have?


Venture? Pretty sure that's it, might have one more lying around somewhere.

Few more ODK waxes have been bought since including another ltd Waxstock edition.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Has anyone received theirs yet??

Very rude to get charged 1st class, but have to wait ages to despatch?!?


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Likewise... Hoped for today as away all weekend.. 

2 first class paid for as well :tumbleweed:


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Same here. 2 orders, both first class. I've dropped him a message on the bay asking for an update.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I got a message saying they would all be sent today.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Yeah, just got a response too with apologies due to working away. Sent out today.
All good


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I Love DW 3 might be coming soon ......


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> I Love DW 3 might be coming soon ......


I take it there'll be the usual one off wax for waxstock this year


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> I Love DW 3 might be coming soon ......


Cool cool cool!!!

My wax has arrived, smells amazing!

Looking forward to adding dw3 now


----------

